# Baby twins having a chat, quite funny!



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

http://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/family-parenting/twin-babys-conversation-is-viral-hit-blog-53-yahoo-lifestyles.html

Couldn't stop laughing at this  x
/links


----------



## Slipper (Jun 17, 2010)




----------

